# TubeOffline seems to be down just for me?



## LanaKetchum (May 2, 2014)

Hey, all. I use the site TubeOffline on a regular basis, and it seemed suddenly that it had gone offline. After running Hola Better Internet through the US, UK, and Switzerland, I thought it may not have been a regional thing, so I ran it through Website not working - down for everyone or just me? and lo and behold- it seems to be up and working. 
I installed avast! Free this morning, and I turned off avast! web security, thinking that was what was blocking it. I also removed the extension from Chrome, but to no avail. I'm still unable to open it. Furthermore, cokeandpopcorn.ch seems to have suddenly disappeared from the sites I can access as of while I'm writing this post. :banghead:

Is avast! messing with me? And how do I get it to stop? I'm working off my brother's Win7, and I installed it to get rid of the dgen trojan that was maxing out his CPU usage. 

Please help, guys... I've really got no idea how to make it stop; I've tried everything I can think of.


----------



## LanaKetchum (May 2, 2014)

I... actually messed around with it a bit more and managed to resolve it. Turns out, I'd enabled Hardened mode (which is for "inexperienced users") without realizing I'd done it and brought about a bit of a lockdown situation. :facepalm: Heh, I feel like a total noob. Sorry for wasting y'all's time...


----------

